# هل من فاعل خير؟



## sasa (12 أبريل 2012)

هل من فاعل خير؟عندي مشكلة مادية أشترية بيت أدفع ثمنه بآلتقسيط في الأول كان كل شىء على أحسن مايرام أعمل
أنا وزوجي لأجل تسديد قرض المنزل لكن مند 6سنوات أختلف الأمر أصبحت أم لثلات أطفال عاطلة عن العمل دخل زوجي لايكفي حتى الحاجات الضرورية الجزء الأكبر للقرض .
لقد أصبت حياتي صعبة للغاية حتى أنى لم أرى عائلتي مند 5سنوات لأني أعيش في فرنسا وثمن التدكرة كثير غالى.
لكل من يهمه الأمر أو الإستفسار أكثر الإتصال بي على البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]


----------

